# Replace rotted floor of shed?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If they did not use pressure treated floor joist and set it right on the ground then more then likly it's trashed.
There just is no good way that makes since to lift just the walls and roof to make the repairs.
Any shed needs to be a bare min. of 8" off the ground for the joist and siding to not rot out. 
SOmeone may say differant if you would post some pictures.
If it's just the plywood on the floor that can be removed and replaced.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

it is always better to take out rotting wood and replace with new wood as opposed to adding on top of rotting wood with new wood. add a vapor barrier down before installing new wood and covering


----------

